# HCPCS Codes for Nuclear Studies



## amitchum (Sep 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if you guys are having issues getting paid for the Medicine codes for nuclear procedures- ie Nuclear Stress, Hida Scans, etc.  Any input would be helpful.  Here are 2 examples of codes used in office:

78452 (ins will pay)
A9500x2 (ins will deny-included)
J2785x4 (ins will deny-included)

&

78223 (ins will pay)
A9537 (ins will deny-included)
J2805 (ins will deny-included)


----------



## peeya (Sep 9, 2010)

Which ins is it?


----------



## amitchum (Sep 9, 2010)

Mostly BCBS and Medicare


----------



## peeya (Sep 9, 2010)

You might want to submit the claims with the NDC numbers. If you are doing that already, Try calling the ins & see why the are denying the claims. Maybe they need the invoice. We do alot of Nuclear tests & none of them have got denied for that reason.


----------

